# Greek tutor/ lessons



## zouzounaki (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi ,

just moved from England to Greece in December and i would like to find a greek language tutor in order to help me learn greek.

Do you know of any place or tutor close to Athens centre?

Many thanks 
Al


----------



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

*Xrisi Evkairia*

I don't know anyone personally, but in the paper XRHSH EYKAIRIA (or so...) there is on the last pages of the section Evkairies some columns for English speaking, Frensh, German and Italian speaking people. There are many add's for teaching Greek. You should check that out. 

Good Luck!


----------

